# The Civil War as Theological Crisis by Mark Noll



## CharlieJ (Jan 2, 2011)

Read the full review at Sacra Pagina.

_The Civil War as a Theological Crisis_ by Mark Noll is a foray into the theological origins, content, and consequences of the Civil War. Noll argues that the relationship of theology to the Civil War and its attendant issues has been underdeveloped. Historians have concentrated on the secularizing consequences of the Civil War, but ignore the vast majority of Americans whose faith increased or remained unchanged. Civil War America was intensely religious, and understanding their religious commitments is essential to grasping the era. Noll’s work demonstrates how the Civil War was a crisis for Americans, not only as citizens or republicans, but as Christians.


----------



## Herald (Jan 2, 2011)

CharlieJ said:


> Noll’s work demonstrates how the Civil War was a crisis for Americans, not only as citizens or republicans, but as Christians.



I can see how the War created a theological/faith crisis for Christians on both sides. Of course, we err if we conclude that either side was inherently Christian.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll have to add this to my ever growing reading list. Beyond that, I'm not touching this subject with a 39 1/2 foot pole. These things never turn out pretty here on the PB.


----------



## Herald (Jan 2, 2011)

James, I've never connected you with the word "pretty".


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2011)

Herald said:


> James, I've never connected you with the word "pretty".


 
Thank you, Mr. Pot.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 3, 2011)

It has been said by some that the South was Christian and the North was secular. Not true. I intend to delve into this topic. Life is rarely black and white.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jan 3, 2011)

I really don't know enough to comment on this, but my husband feels that the war is always mischaracterized in the liberal texts we see. It was a battle over state's rights, and we have continued seeing an erosion of those rights ever since.

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------

After reading the full review, I see that his main point is that after the war, the Bible was no longer used as an authority to determine what was right and secularization was the result. " The tension between the desire for a Christian nation and the tradition of individualist interpretation of Scripture was resolved by eliminating specifically Christian ideas from the public sphere."

It is very good to have Christians look back to reinterpret the secular history many of us were taught.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 3, 2011)

Which side is Reformed? I'll fight with them. 

LOL. sorry could not resit the small joke.


----------

